# golf cart vs wheeler



## bacon6 (Nov 17, 2010)

ok my questions are do you prefer a golf cart or 4 wheeler for use on your club and do you feel a cart spooks game less ? enough to say no 4 wheelers during hunting season??  what are your rules


----------



## chrismhaase (Nov 19, 2010)

Our areas are not good enough for a golf cart nor wide enough for one to get by.  So we do not have the luxury for a golf cart type vehicle.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Nov 19, 2010)

bacon6 said:


> ok my questions are do you prefer a golf cart or 4 wheeler for use on your club and do you feel a cart spooks game less ? enough to say no 4 wheelers during hunting season??  what are your rules



Before someone stole it, I had a really nice yamaha gas powered golfcart that was covered in camoflage, had a camo enclosure, was jacked up with knobby tires and had running lights...

It went in places that I could not believe that you could take a cart and was very quiet and smooth. It had a black box in the back that you could load your stuff into and go. Very comfortable and you could even use it as a ground stand if you wanted. 

I would still be using it if it didn't get stolen back in 2004.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 19, 2010)

I got a 4 wheeler that mostly sits in the garage. Got an easy-go battery powered, camo, lift kit, big all terrain tires, and booster chip for torque 2 passenger cart with storage/gun & rod racks/light/bumpers package. It will go anywhere my 4 wheeler went, thus far. It gets there alot quieter and without gas and oil fumes. Souped up golf cart is way to go imo!


----------



## Coon23 (Nov 19, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I got a 4 wheeler that mostly sits in the garage. Got an easy-go battery powered, camo, lift kit, big all terrain tires, and booster chip for torque 2 passenger cart with storage/gun & rod racks/light/bumpers package. It will go anywhere my 4 wheeler went, thus far. It gets there alot quieter and without gas and oil fumes. Souped up golf cart is way to go imo!




I will take the 4 wheeler off your hands, since it sits in the garage???LOL


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 20, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I got a 4 wheeler that mostly sits in the garage. Got an easy-go battery powered, camo, lift kit, big all terrain tires, and booster chip for torque 2 passenger cart with storage/gun & rod racks/light/bumpers package. It will go anywhere my 4 wheeler went, thus far. It gets there alot quieter and without gas and oil fumes. Souped up golf cart is way to go imo!



I agree 100% and they are more comfortable!


----------



## Troy Butler (Nov 24, 2010)

has anyone used a cart to pull an  atv plow with and how did the batteries hold up? I have the king kutter plow and it is pretty heavy. Troy


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 24, 2010)

Troy Butler said:


> has anyone used a cart to pull an  atv plow with and how did the batteries hold up? I have the king kutter plow and it is pretty heavy. Troy



I would opt for the ATV for that job. Everything else I would use the electric cart.


----------



## Buck Seeker (Nov 25, 2010)

We payed $600.00 for an old golf cart put a lift kit and new knobby tires on it, cleaned the batteries, painted it, new seat covers, and a gun rack on it.  Now we have about $1200.00 invested and it looks like a bad boy buggy.  When my hunting buddy comes to pick me up from my stand I can't even hear him coming.  If you have the right land I think the golf cart is the only way to go.


----------



## CAL (Nov 25, 2010)

Only thing I can post is what I have seen.North of me is a club that uses 4-wheelers to go to their stands and so forth.Thus far they have NEVER killed a good deer in several years now.I have talked with them many times and tried to explain how them riding their 4-wheelers I think are effecting their hunting.It has made no difference and they keep riding their 4-wheelers and continue to NEVER kill any big deer.Now they kill a few does and a small buck every now and then.
Now there is a landowner that lets people hunt his property that use 4-wheelers too.When I am in a stand and watching deer,I can hear a wheeler crank up maybe a mile or more away.The deer I am watching become alert and most times leave running.


----------



## shdw633 (Nov 25, 2010)

Our whole club is no four wheelers and I think it is great to sit in the stand in the morning and not hear them tearing through the woods to their stands.  I have had an electric golf cart for several years now and love it.


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 26, 2010)

Deer pattern hunters, that's a fact. Ain't no 4 stroke ever going to be a quiet as a cart. The mule, artic cat..what ever the make of the new gas 4 wheelers, they will never be a quiet as an electric cart.
The deer hear that engine, timed w/ men in the woods at odd times and folks shooting at them...it's over.
the only time I'd say different, is if there is heavy traffic all year by a variety of machines.
cw


----------



## swashmore (Dec 20, 2010)

seaweaver said:


> Deer pattern hunters, that's a fact. Ain't no 4 stroke ever going to be a quiet as a cart. The mule, artic cat..what ever the make of the new gas 4 wheelers, they will never be a quiet as an electric cart.
> The deer hear that engine, timed w/ men in the woods at odd times and folks shooting at them...it's over.
> the only time I'd say different, is if there is heavy traffic all year by a variety of machines.
> cw



x2 We see many more deer since we prohibited the use of 4 wheelers during deer season. Electric golf carts only. Quieter, more confortable, dry, will haul out a deer - only way to go. But I like the fact I hear my neighbors driving their 4 wheelers to their stand - better chance of pushing that big buck my way!


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 20, 2010)

How long do the batteries last between chargings, and how expensive is it when you have to buy new batteries?


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 20, 2010)

tetgunner said:


> How long do the batteries last between chargings, and how expensive is it when you have to buy new batteries?


at the golf course i have seen them last most of the day if not all.  And yes, it can be expensive to replace them all...normally one battery at a time goes out.



Gatorb said:


> i prefer my feet.



X2..

if you sit and listen you can hear the electric golf carts too..there is always something rubbing or squeaking somewhere with the slow travel and twisting and turning the frame.  You can hear those rocks pop underneath those big knobby tires at 600 yds better than sitting on top of the cart.  Those noises will normally change a deers pattern if it hears it.  It might make it cross 100-200 yds different to avoid the noise and you will never see it.

if i had to choose it would be an electric cart to and from a stand area.  Have you ever smelled batteries charging...not as strong as gas..but still an unnatural smell...charge them the night before so they are unpluged and the bateries are cooler


----------



## Senoj (Dec 20, 2010)

for hunting, my vote is an electric vehicle hands down. much less noise and less odor. its a no brainer to me, for hunting anyway.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Not sure a cart will get into tight woods (or wet,muddy) to 
retrieve a deer like a 4 wheeler with true 4 wheel drive...
Seem a bit wide and long too....
I would not trade my Yamaha for a cart....

Really depends on your club, roads and how you hunt...


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Feb 11, 2011)

GOLF CART !!!!!!!!!!!! We use the 4 wheelers to plow and till wooded food plots, but the golf cart for hunting.. Quiet, more storage, side by side as apposed to having another guy snuggeling up behind you headed to your stand... This aint "Dumb And Dumber".....


----------



## MrBull (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a 4 wheeler and a golf cart that Im working on. It is only about 4 inches wider than the 4 wheeler and maybe 1 foot longer. If you cant fit it where you are goin then you shouldnt be there during hunting season. I hunted in a club last year and last year only that was supposed to be a hunting club but it turned out to be a 4 wheeler and drink beer club. Because of that Ill never join a club without knowing their 4 wheeler policy. Dont get me wrong I like doin both of those things, but there is a time and a place for that. Its people like that give hunters a bad name.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 14, 2011)

Neither is allowed on my land. Walk it in, walk it out.


----------

